# This time a genie vase



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I set out to make a genie shaped vase 2" or 3" taller and wider than how it turned out but because it was a block of Jarrah firewood that looked good but it transpired that there were numerous holes and cavities. Despite these defects I turned what appeared to be the best section. The photographs start where I filled-in the defects with Jarrah coloured filler which unfortunately dried a far different shade. After sanding I treated the whole vase with dark Mahogany stain but the filler was still very noticeable. I sanded it back and covered it with dark Walnut stain and this looked pretty good so I carried on with three coats of satin lacquer. The next morning (today) I was disappointed to find an orange peel effect so I gave a rubdown with 400 grit followed by 0000grade wire wool, stopping when there was a very nice lustre. I followed this with a soft cloth and the finish was far better than I could have hoped for.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well Harry I think you have a series going. That is another beautiful vase. Really well done. Finish turned out really nice.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for giving me some thing nice to look at.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I think the fixing on the finish came out better than if you left it alone. It makes the grain come alive & standout. Very nice. 

Since they are Genie Vase's are you trying to up your wish count?:lol:


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Beautiful work, Harry. I especially like the smooth lines and curves. Finish is glorious!

Neal


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for all your lovely remarks guys. Regarding the finish, it's the best I've ever achieved and it was accidental! Sanding the lacquer about half it's thickness 'till it was smooth then using 0000 wire wool gave a finish similar to the two part mix that spreads itself over the surface. Similar to when I use Danish oil, after the last coat has hardened I rub down with 0000 wire wool and the longer I rub the higher the shine.
I'm going to try this "new" method again to make sure that it wasn't a fluke.
I gave the lathe a well earned rest today and made a small freehand sign which I'll post a photo-shoot of in the next day or two.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Nice job now you just need to learn how to play them. 

Snake Charmer - YouTube

Snake Charmer - Google Search

========



harrysin said:


> Thanks for all your lovely remarks guys. Regarding the finish, it's the best I've ever achieved and it was accidental! Sanding the lacquer about half it's thickness 'till it was smooth then using 0000 wire wool gave a finish similar to the two part mix that spreads itself over the surface. Similar to when I use Danish oil, after the last coat has hardened I rub down with 0000 wire wool and the longer I rub the higher the shine.
> I'm going to try this "new" method again to make sure that it wasn't a fluke.
> I gave the lathe a well earned rest today and made a small freehand sign which I'll post a photo-shoot of in the next day or two.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I prefer to keep rubbing it Bob in the hope that another genie, rather than a snake will appear.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

If you get a real one " genie" to pop out I'm going to make one too 
But I think I would have more luck rubbing my 100 dollar tattoo,I know that genie by name. :nhl_checking::moil: like they say be careful what you wish for..you just may get it.. 


=========



harrysin said:


> I prefer to keep rubbing it Bob in the hope that another genie, rather than a snake will appear.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Harry, it looks good and I still would like one if Ya can make a Jenie pop out


----------

